# Lightweight Weather Widget?



## somegeek (Jun 29, 2011)

Curious if anyone can suggest a lightweight weather widget? Doesn't need a lot of bells/whistles - just the basic widget. Lockscreen visibility would be nice too. Running the Zeam home screen replacement on rooted stock GB if that has any bearing.

somegeek


----------



## PatHoge (Jun 7, 2011)

Beautiful Widgets has a nice weather widget. Right now I'm using the Simi Clock Widget with weather and battery percentage.


----------



## reposter432 (Jun 19, 2011)

Yeah, the 4x1 BW weather is really nice with a week-long forecast. With WidgetLocker you can put it on your lock screen.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

ya thats what i use....beautiful widgets has so much...its crazy lol...but i use the 4X1 BW weather one...the circle battery and superclock 4-2 stretched out to like 6-2 lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2011)

I know it's probably not too popular, but I use the Goweather widget since it's free and has decent customizability. There are plenty of skins for it, and the weather alert system works great. Plus, it barely uses any system resources. I may ditch it if I ever get around to buying BW, but it does the job for now.


----------



## BrentBlend (Jun 11, 2011)

The most lightweight would have to be minimalistic text


----------

